
Business impact of software engineering practices? - wasadigi
https://medium.com/avalia-systems-blog/connecting-the-dots-between-business-and-technology-the-promise-of-quantitative-approaches-part-3c9e9f9224b4
======
rodneyreis
Example of $10 Million series B deal that used this software due diligence:
[https://avalia.io/avalia-systems-advises-movile-in-
fintech-s...](https://avalia.io/avalia-systems-advises-movile-in-fintech-
series-b-investment/)

